# Teaching at a Health Club



## Zoran (Feb 24, 2006)

I am in  negotiations with a Health Club to teach martial arts there_ (they approached me about it)_. Has anyone here had any experience with this? 

 I would like to know what to watch for and ask for. So far, we will do a profit share, probably 50/50. We also need to discuss insurance, pricing and etc.

Any other advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 24, 2006)

No advice here but I would like to say excellent work.  Most places like that teach the stupidest crap as "martial arts" so it's good to here of someone doing it_ real_ here and there.

Actually at the one I work at they recently took on a pro kickboxer to teach a kickboxing class...at least it won't just be some dude that read a book, eh?


----------



## Kacey (Feb 24, 2006)

I teach at a YMCA.  I am employed as an independent contractor, and am required, as are all of their independent contractors, to carry my own insurance.  They pay me a percentage of the dues collected from the students - also their policy with independent contractors, as that encourages people to find ways to make their classes grow, to the benefit of all.

Some things that have come up for me:

- make sure there is a secure place you can store any class equipment, or it may walk, or be used by other classes, often for unexpected purposes
- make sure than everyone who uses the same space that you do is aware of when your class is - there are two people who schedule classes in the room I'm in, and they don't always talk... so sometimes they schedule classes that overlap
- watch out for other employees who have 'experience' - the Y where I work hired a personal trainer who says he is a 5th Dan (I've never checked to see) and he kept trying to take over programs I've spent years putting in place - including trying to start a competing class even after being told that he couldn't
- make sure up front that it is clear whether or not non-facility members can be in the class.  This has never been a problem for me at the Y, but I was an assistant instructor for another class that was at a health club, and that was a real sticking point.

Even with all that, howeve, there are some really good points to being in a recreational facility

- facility maintenance is not something I have to deal with
- they collect the dues, and get all the headaches that comes with that lovely chore
- there is a constant stream of new Y members who see and try the class, so I have new students on a regular basis, and some of them stay (yay!)
- advertising is provided through flyers and the programming guide, which, this being a Y, is mailed out to the entire neighborhood

Good luck to you!


----------



## Zoran (Feb 25, 2006)

Shirt Ripper, thanks for the vote of confidence. 

Kacey, thanks for the advise. I will put it on my list.

Please keep the advise coming, I would love to hear more from others.


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 26, 2006)

We have partnered with the largest health club in town as well as the largest hospital in town, we teach at both of their "health club" facilities. It&#8217;s a great way to have a satellite location going. Low overhead, and for us we have focused on funneling students into our main location. ONe of our locations is out of town so that one obviously stands on its own, but the ones in town teach a basic course and encourage those with further intrest to come to our main location. 

Its a tricky atmosphere, you will get the macho guys as well as the family mother/daughter pairs. We do not profit share, we offer a small percentage of initial signups and offer health club members a discounted rate. The health clubs insurance is used as its their facilities and mostly their members. Our classes are not a free class for health club memebrs, its better for everyone if we are not paid by the club, but by the students.

7sm


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2006)

*Shirt Ripper *and *Kacey *said all that I was going to..Let me add that make sure that you have the ultimate power to eject anyone who is disruptive and endanger himself or other students..Don't let them pull that "But they're longtime members" crap..If you say they're out, then they're OUT...


----------



## Zoran (Feb 26, 2006)

*7startmantis*, thanks for the different perspective. At the moment, this is the first time I am going on my own. I've been teaching at my instructor's school for the last 12 years, so it is going to be a little different than your set up.

*Drac*, thanks for the advise on student ejection policy. I actually brought this up to them already and they already agreed on that. It's nice to know I'm on the right track.

Anyone else thinks of something, please mention it. Even if it seems obvious to you. Sometimes we can miss forest through the trees.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 3, 2006)

I would parrott the "get your own insurance" & "make sure you can lock your gear" thoughts.


----------

